# Eggs/hatching



## Jak81 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi all.

I have 4 eggs I believe to be fertile (I'm new to this forum so will try and add photos) they were laid 3 weeks ago.

I think I have the incubator set correctly...temp set to 31 humidity around 65-70 with eggs Laing on a fine soil in pots.

My uncertainty is what to do when (if) the eggs hatch???? 

Leave them in the incubator or straight in to long term home? 

I've been reading lots of threads on here and I'm sure you will all be able to help.

Thanks


----------



## Jak81 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## PJay (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi and welccome. What species are you working with?


----------



## Jak81 (Feb 21, 2017)

PJay said:


> Hi and welccome. What species are you working with?


Hermann


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. 

Read this regarding the incubation parameters and care of hatchlings:

http://www.hermannihaven.com/care-sheet

Read this too. It goes further in depth with what to do once the baby hatches.:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## Jak81 (May 13, 2017)

Unfortunately we got nothing from these eggs BUT we did open them up this morning and 3 had stopped developing between 4-5 weeks...the 4th fully developed but didn't hatch for whatever reason. Good news though a second clutch has produced 3 live hatchlings.


----------



## KevinGG (May 13, 2017)

Jak81 said:


> Unfortunately we got nothing from these eggs BUT we did open them up this morning and 3 had stopped developing between 4-5 weeks...the 4th fully developed but didn't hatch for whatever reason. Good news though a second clutch has produced 3 live hatchlings.



Let's see some pictures


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (May 13, 2017)

I'm so glad you have some hatchlings out of the last clutch! Show us your babies


----------



## Jak81 (May 14, 2017)

Here they are!


----------



## PJay (May 14, 2017)

Jak81 said:


> Here they are!


 They look great, good job!


----------



## WithLisa (May 14, 2017)

Congrats! Such cuties... 
Did you also incubate them at 31? I would recommend a higher or lower temperature to get either females or reduce the chance for split scutes and deformities.


----------



## Jak81 (May 14, 2017)

The 2nd 4 we had slightly higher temp of 32 and humidity was more stable.


----------



## seanang168 (May 14, 2017)

Jak81 said:


> Here they are!


Hi Jak, lovely! Do you need to clean the babies when they are out? How do we clean it? Damp paper towels or wash it under running taps?


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (May 15, 2017)

They are beautiful babies!


----------



## teresaf (May 15, 2017)

Keep trying g for girls using the higher temps. There seems to be an abundance of males everywhere of every species.


----------

